# Duckweed ... awesome for a new world tank, or a PITA?



## Hanafuda (Mar 31, 2010)

I just found out what duckweed is. See it all the time on the surface of the pond at the park, but didn't know what to call it. It looks like a great solution to diffusing light in the tank, making the fish feel more comfortable due to having some cover, and probably beneficial to water quality too. But I'm guessing it also could turn into a nightmare too. What's your opinion? Anyone got pics of a tank with duckweed growing?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

The answer is "yes" :lol:

it is either awesome or a PITA
It depends on the filter(s) you use IME. A sponge/bubble driven filter and duckweed is awesome, while a canister filter and duckweed is a disaster.

I don't have any photos of my old duckweed setup, sorry!


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

yes, it can diffuse the light in your tank, but it grows so fast it will soon BLOCK out the light in your tank and you'll end up having to scoop it out every other day or so to keep it under control. And then you will end up with tiny little dry leaves stuck everyone on your and around the tank. My "fish bathroom," where I keep all my tank cleaning supplies etc. and which is (fortunately) only used for fish, is completely splattered with the remnants of duck weed. It's impossible to wash down the drain completely and it's everywhere.

Walk away from the duckweed . . .

Also I just got two rainbow cichlids (CA) which eat it. Yah!


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

I've used duck weed in the past and had a love hate relationship with it.

If you use internal fliters as Number6 suggested you can save yourself many headaches.

It scrubs nitrAtes better than anything else I have used besides **** tail but fouls the pumps just as quickly.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Duckweed can be useful, but it is aways problematic. When you clean the top of the tank off, it will come back but it takes awhile. If you have Severums you won't be able to keep duckweed, as they love to eat it.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Water Hyacinth's will covder for light and easy to keep in controll compared to duckweed, there are different kinda Water Hyacinths and some fit's aquariums just fine.

:thumb:


----------

